# CPT/ASA codes - Repair of Recto-vulvar fistula.



## raghavendra.pawar (Jul 23, 2010)

Can some body please guide me on the CPT code and ASA code for Repair of Recto-vulvar fistula.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jul 23, 2010)

*CPT CODE: 57300* (CLOSURE OF RECTOVAGINAL FISTUAL; VAGINAL OR TRANSANAL APPROACH)
*ASA CODE: 00920*

now for the cpt code, there are a few different approachs, so please make sure you review 57300, 57305(asa 00840), 57307(00840), 57308(00902). I hope this helps


----------

